# Which bit should I use?



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to know what bit will cut a beaded corner on a table leg with a 1/8" step (i.e., inset) into the bead and a 1/4" radius on the bead? That is what is called for in the design I am following. The tech support at Rocklers suggest I use their #91505 beading cutter (1/4" radius, 1/2" height) and replace the standard 3/8" diameter bearing with a 1/4" diameter bearing. I suppose that will work, but is there a standard cutter that will do the job without modifying it?

I have looked at the list of Freud beading bits, but I don't know enough about the terminology to know if one of them will work - for example, they list the bearing diameter but not the small cutting diameter - maybe I can deduce it from something else. I need a course in bit terminology 101.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds to me not sure but a ogee bit might fit the profile that you are looking for. Try this link that I got from Sam I am might help it gives the different profiles. Hope this helps you out. www.carbide.com


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Check whiteside, mls, magnate and any other bit makers you like 1/4 r beading bits are very common.

regards
jerry


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2005)

*Answering My Own Question*



sunshine said:


> I want to know what bit will cut a beaded corner on a table leg with a 1/8" step (i.e., inset) into the bead and a 1/4" radius on the bead? That is what is called for in the design I am following. The tech support at Rocklers suggest I use their #91505 beading cutter (1/4" radius, 1/2" height) and replace the standard 3/8" diameter bearing with a 1/4" diameter bearing. I suppose that will work, but is there a standard cutter that will do the job without modifying it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at the list of Freud beading bits, but I don't know enough about the terminology to know if one of them will work - for example, they list the bearing diameter but not the small cutting diameter - maybe I can deduce it from something else. I need a course in bit terminology 101.


I AM REPLYING TO MY OWN POST. IT JUST OCCURED TO ME THAT THE SOLUTION IS TO REMOVE THE BEARING FROM THE BIT AND USE IT IN A ROUTER TABLE TO CONTROL BOTH THE DEPTH AND THE HEIGHT OF THE CUT. I GUESS I DON'T HAVE MUCH EXPERIENCE WITH PILOTED BITS AND IT DIDN'T OCCUR TO ME THAT I COULD REMOVE THE BEARING.


----------

